# Some detailed stuff!



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

http://www.fineartmodels.com/pages/index.asp?content_area=3&sub_area=10&product_area=10

All G scale, with crazy amounts of detail (and prices!)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Totally boggled!


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

And mostly sold out.


----------

